# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Relatieonderzoek mannen

## KLeiber

Hoi allemaal,

Ik ben student aan de Universiteit Utrecht en bezig met de
eerste studie van mijn masteronderzoek. Hiervoor heb ik mannen nodig die een relatie hebben.
Het gaat om het lezen van een tekst en het beantwoorden vanalgemene vragen.De vragenlijst duurt 5 tot maximaal 10 minuten en bestaat uit een kort tekst en enkele vragen. Dit onderzoek vormt de basis voor mijn tweede studie. Het gaat daarom bepaalde gedragingen in relatie beter te begrijpen en nieuwe doelgerichte methoden te ontwikkelen.

Bent u een man in een relatie en wilt u mij graag helpen bij
mijn onderzoek dan volg de volgende link of kent u een man in een relatie, dan mag u de link graag delen.

https :Embarrassment: nderzoekstudenten2.collectorsurvey.uu.nl/nq.cfm?q=21e7cf68-1533-4fa8-b201-2c040dc101d4

Met vriendelijke groet,

Kristian

----------


## KLeiber

https://onderzoekstudenten2.collecto...1-2c040dc101d4

----------

